# disposal of brake/fork fluids



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

I would like to make a better effort to properly dispose of nasty used fork and brake fluids. Where does everyone dump these items (not in the sink or the back alley!) after a lot of it has accumulated. I always read instructions that say "dispose of according to local laws blah blah blah and then when I have called every local environmental and waste disposal organizations, I get sent on a wild goose chase for more information and never get a solid answer.

we have a connection with a nearby auto shop who might be able to take it. can we mix fork oil, mineral oil, and DOT fluid or should we separate those things? How should we store it before disposing of it?


----------



## bikerjohn64 (Feb 12, 2012)

I would think the best contact would be the manufacturers of the equipment (Fox, Rockshox etc.) to get there take on it since they're using it. 

The other option is to mix it in with the old car oil when changing oil where it will get processed out when the oil gets recycled?


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

I pour it on to my crabby neighbor's roses


----------



## Tone's (Nov 12, 2011)

Use it to light a fire in the backyard, just poor it onto some news paper and over the wood and Bobs you uncle......


----------



## wschruba (Apr 13, 2012)

Auto places, at least in NJ, are required to take various oils at no charge for disposal. Larger auto parts stores may also take DOT fluid.


----------



## Mike87 (Apr 8, 2010)

I mix it with my used motor oil and the city takes it away and recycles it. You can mix the oils and DOT fluid together. Just do not put any antifreeze with it.


----------



## alphazz (Oct 12, 2012)

It came from the ground.


----------



## wbmason55 (May 30, 2010)

Mike87 said:


> I mix it with my used motor oil and the city takes it away and recycles it. You can mix the oils and DOT fluid together. Just do not put any antifreeze with it.


^^This. If city doesn't take it, take it to AutoZone or similar.


----------



## wschruba (Apr 13, 2012)

alphazz said:


> It came from the ground.


Uranium and Radium come from the ground, too.


----------



## bad mechanic (Jun 21, 2006)

My drop them off at the county dump. However, they prefer the DOT brake fluid and oil kept separate.


----------



## reptilezs (Aug 20, 2007)

auto zone takes used oil. we have a dealership that heats with used oil so they take it too


----------



## Shark (Feb 4, 2006)

alphazz said:


> It came from the ground.


Lol the good old days....dump old oil in back alley...


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

actually, in my good ol' days - we'd spray it out on our dirt roads to keep the dust down -


----------



## Bike Whisperer (Aug 7, 2012)

curbside recycling with my used motor oil


----------



## customfab (Jun 8, 2008)

As the disclaimer states the proper disposal varies from one location to the next. Every county I've ever lived in has taken it at the landfill recycling center. Most major auto parts stores will also take it. Sometime they are required to by law.


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

mack_turtle said:


> I would like to make a better effort to properly dispose of nasty used fork and brake fluids. Where does everyone dump these items (not in the sink or the back alley!) after a lot of it has accumulated. I always read instructions that say "dispose of according to local laws blah blah blah and then when I have called every local environmental and waste disposal organizations, I get sent on a wild goose chase for more information and never get a solid answer.
> 
> we have a connection with a nearby auto shop who might be able to take it. can we mix fork oil, mineral oil, and DOT fluid or should we separate those things? How should we store it before disposing of it?


If this is from a household/individual, proceed as suggested by others, or to that auto shop. Some places have used oil burners and actually want the stuff to save on heating oil (likely more common here in New England).

If it's from a business, i.e, bike shop, you may still be able to use the same recycling sites, but you have to be more careful about labeling, storage, etc. so you don't run afoul of hazwaste laws. Typically needs to be labelled "USED OIL", and stored in a closed container in good condition and on an impervious surface (concrete or plastic tub), protected from the weather and traffic/spillage. Some empty motor oil jugs (5 qt) or 5 gal pails with secure lids will work. Any different types of oils can be combined, but don't add solvents, etc. Many states' environmental programs have an assistance program for small businesses. Here's a fact sheet on oil from one in GA. http://www.gecap.org/pdf/used oil tech guide.pdf


----------



## Bill in Houston (Nov 26, 2011)

don't mix the DOT fluid and oil. 

anyplace that sells oil is probably required to take used oil, whether you bought it there or not. pretty sure that is the law here. 

brake fluid is tougher. i think only a few of the city recycling centers here take it. otoh, being a glycol, it's water-soluble, and bacteria might eat it pretty readily. i saw a post a while back where a guy said that his city told him to flush it down the toilet. i still don't really believe it, but it kind of makes sense.


----------



## FLMike (Sep 28, 2008)

In my area the county has a recycling center for household hazardous materials where any person not associated with a business can drop off materials for free without charge.

After speaking with the workers there, its amazing what they take and the reasons why they take them. For instance I had no idea florescent lights contained mercury!

Now, I drop off all old electronics, chemicals, batteries, etc

I know it wont help you in GA, but here is a flyer for my site for reference on materials which can be recycled. :thumbsup:

http://www.swa.org/pdf/haz_waste/HazWaste_Brochure_Rev_2011.pdf


----------



## 50calray (Oct 25, 2010)

A lot of your auto places like Autozone an full service stations are generally good place to take used motor oil. You need to check with the recycling place as to whether they accept used oil mixed wih brake fluid. It really depends on the end usage as to whether they mind or don't mind. If they mind, then you should b able o drop th brake fluid off at a brake service shop.


----------



## SkidVicious (Apr 24, 2005)

i wouldn't mix dot with oil, dot is glycol based and they recycle it separately.

drop it off at a auto shop or waste transfer station for free (here in toronto they are open for ridiculously short and awkward hours once or twice a week). Its awesome that some places have curbside pick up for these things down there.

Don't give away your electronics, scrap dealers will pay for them.

And yeah if you ever break a florescent bulb indoors, get out of the room right away and air it out. i made the mistake of staying in my garage when this happened while i was cleaning, doozy of a headache, slurred speech for about 3 days: i got mad-hatted !


----------



## Bill in Houston (Nov 26, 2011)

SkidVicious said:


> i wouldn't mix dot with oil, dot is glycol based and they recycle it separately.


yup yup.



SkidVicious said:


> (here in toronto they are open for ridiculously short and awkward hours once or twice a week).


Ha, ha, same here, and only during the week, and only at a location 30 minutes from work.


----------



## WaveDude (Jan 14, 2004)

Curbside pickup is great! Especially when the garbage--err--recyling man--drops two 5-gal jugs of oil, then runs it over with his truck.


----------



## Bill in Houston (Nov 26, 2011)

the hydraulics on our neighborhood garbage truck leak about 4 gallons per block. sigh.


----------



## FLMike (Sep 28, 2008)

Bill in Houston said:


> the hydraulics on our neighborhood garbage truck leak about 4 gallons per block. sigh.


on a related note... a garbage truck blew a seal directly in front of my friends house once and he had gallons of hydraulic oil all over the street in front of his driveway. He had a racecar at the time and the home owners association was convinced he was the culprit, dumping oil in the street, and was about to fine him. He was able to get a letter from the waste management company and made fools of them.


----------



## SkidVicious (Apr 24, 2005)

we have the same mental titans working in our city now that they privatized collection, the unionized city guys were good folks-in a bid that undercut the next lowest bidder by 3.5 million...I can only guess where the extra cash is coming from to pay for operations, with that lowball bid I think they should change their name to: Metro Area Filth Interception Association.


----------



## Bill in Houston (Nov 26, 2011)

FLMike said:


> He was able to get a letter from the waste management company and made fools of them.


well done.


----------

